# Black garden crickets



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 4, 2009)

After the rain we have had in melb recently there is an abundant supply of Black Garden Crickets outside.The issue is they are quite labour intensive to catch, so does anyone have a sure fire method or overnight traps that they use to harvest these beauties. My blueies and Bird Eating Spider love them. Cheers Cracks


----------



## andyscott (Apr 4, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> After the rain we have had in melb recently there is an abundant supply of Black Garden Crickets outside.The issue is they are quite labour intensive to catch, so does anyone have a sure fire method or overnight traps that they use to harvest these beauties. My blueies and Bird Eating Spider love them. Cheers Cracks


 
Feeding them to your spider is fine, due to its venom.
I wouldnt feed them to your blue tounge though, as they can have worms.


----------



## Troyster (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed them to my turtle and have never had a problem


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok but how do you catch them, any cunning plans Bauldrick......


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe the night crew Know.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 4, 2009)

pick em up and trow into container


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow you are a visionary R-boy


----------



## funcouple (Apr 4, 2009)

if you have one of those small rechargable vacumms you could try sucking them up


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 4, 2009)

funcouple said:


> if you have one of those small rechargable vacumms you could try sucking them up


 
That's what I was thinking of. but with MORE POWER!!!

If you could get ya hands on a petrol blower/vac, and make a bigger catcher bag, you could catch a bag full in no time..


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 4, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> That's what I was thinking of. but with MORE POWER!!!
> 
> If you could get ya hands on a petrol blower/vac, and make a bigger catcher bag, you could catch a bag full in no time..


 
The problem with that is whilst it is being vac'd up it goes through blades to get in the bag. Unless your looking for the minced cricket effect?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 4, 2009)

wow cricket mince , my lizards are so lazy at least the crickets wouldn't get away..


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 5, 2009)

well thats me out, its down to a net and a jar...


----------



## funcouple (Apr 5, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> well thats me out, its down to a net and a jar...


 
i had one of these bug catchers when i was a kid. maybe it might do the trick.

http://www.bibyco.com.au/secure/catalog/images/bugcatcher.jpg


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the vac idea, minced cricket mmmmm.
.
Thats what I love about blueys, they're like paper weights-- they don't do much but they're fun to look at.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 5, 2009)

so no roof tiles with carrot under them, or bucket with candle lit with holes for entry?????


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## geckodan (Apr 5, 2009)

You can use one of those roach traps from the Herp Shop or a regular vacuum cleaner with a length of stocking over the entrance tube so that it sucks down the tube when switched on, forming a net to catch the crickets (well before they get sucked into the machine).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks Dan thats what i was looking for , so have you used this trap, funny ive goy heaps of native roaches around at the moment to, its a smorgasborg out there. i tried feeding the millipedes (black Argentinian) but they werent overly interested.


----------

